# Looking for another option for screen printing.



## willsparksafire (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking for a online screen printing service, something similar to ooshirts.

I print my own small batches but when it's above my capabilities, I use them for the larger orders. However they've been so very unreliable recently.


Anyone have any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## streetinkd (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello if you're still looking for other options send me an email I may be able to help you with that. My email is [email protected]. Thank you for your time. Hope to hear from you.


----------

